# Keyboard shows up as two keyboards

## Jaglover

If anybody knows why I'm all ears. I'm trying to write some udev rules to make my infrared remote work (which identifies itself as a keyboard) and this is confusing me.   :Confused: 

```
$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=06a3 Product=8020 Version=0111

N: Name="Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.0-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff9f207ac14057ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=06a3 Product=8020 Version=0111

N: Name="Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.0-2/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=13

B: KEY=2000000 3078d800d001 1e000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

```

----------

## VoidMage

Anything interesting in regard of 'udevadm info' (both with and without '-a') ?

Regardless, first one looks like a full keyboard, the later as only having a few keys.

----------

## Jaglover

Nothing interesting really, makes me think four multimedia buttons are represented as another keyboard. Thanks for reply.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ant P.

It's probably that. I get the same on a Microsoft keyboard where the zoom +/− buttons are a separate device for some reason.

----------

